

The this keyword (javascript) - zeynel1
http://www.quirksmode.org/js/this.html

======
raganwald
All very true. A great follow-up would be an article discussing binding
functions using Function.prototype.call or Function.prototype.apply.

------
calebmpeterson
JS novice question: is it really a copy in the sense of a deep copy or is it a
reference to the function that is bound to the object?

